# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  injectable Vitamin B12?

## firsttimer22

what exactly does this do for you?

----------


## marcus300

Do a google search and all will be revealed,

When ive used it in the past I've had great feeling of well being and huge appetite increase's, idea for mass cycle's IMHO.

----------


## G4R

Excellent energy booster for me

----------


## liftw8t

> Do a google search and all will be revealed,
> 
> When ive used it in the past I've had great feeling of well being and huge appetite increase's, idea for mass cycle's IMHO.


how much you use on mass cycle?

----------


## marcus300

1000mcg's daily

----------


## repeatoffender

I wish I had known; I probably used way to little to feel the effects when I was using it

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

When injected, vitamin B12 is easily absorbed by the body and then utilized in the formation of red blood cells as well as aiding in the maintenance of a healthy nervous and cardiovascular system. The three major health benefits of vitamin B12 injections are an increase in energy, sleeping better, and a feeling of alertness. However, people often complain of bruises and soreness in the area where the vitamin B12 was injected.

----------


## A7X

is that safe for someone thats 20 years old to use? im trying to eat more but its hard will that help at all? and do they make it in pills?

----------


## PO OFFICER

And is it legal?

----------


## Mr.Rose

bump, im interested in this and more info on the subject.

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

Injectable Vitamin B-12 FAQ 

Q. Does supplementing with non-injectable B-12 give you the same effects? 

A. To simply answer this question, the answer is no. Your GI tract will destroy more than 90% of vitamin b-12 when you take it orally. When you inject gets absorbed differently.

Q. Is injectable B-12 legal? 

A. You may buy it over the net legally, but it is difficult to walk into a pharmacy and pick it up. Here, in North America it is legal. It is also easy to get in Canada

Q. What benefits do I have when taking B-12? 

A. Vitamin B-12 is known to increase RBC (red blood cells.) It is also known to dramatically increase appetite and energy. Some people may not notice the appetite affects as well as others.

Q. Who should use B-12? 

A. Anyone can use B-12. But with Injectables I would advise someone be 18 years of age or older. But of course, 21 years of age or older when using other substances such as steroids 

Q. Where is B-12 found? 

A. B-12 is found in virtually everything you consume on a daily basis. The B-12 in the food you consume is not equivalent to the B-12 you would inject, the food you consume is smaller than the injects. 

Q. How many Cubic Centimeters (CCâs) should I take weekly? 

A. Any amount you desire. No more than 7ccâs (7,000mgs) a week. Some people take Â½ cc or 1cc a week some take 5-7. Try to do two weeks on, than two weeks off, and so on.

Q. If I went nuts with vet grade everyday or every other day, can I get the same results? 

A. Yes. You will see the same results. If you go ânutsâ and take over 7,000mgs a week than it would be a waste

Q. Can you overdose on B-12 if itâs water-soluble? 

A. No.

Q. how quickly will one notice the energy and appetite? 

A. The energy may show up three days to a week. The appetite will show up about the second week, but of course, this depends on the person.

For someone just using injectable b-12, can any sort of increased muscle mass/strength be expected? 

A. I have been using it for a while now. I have noticed a little bit of mass, but it is probably from the increase in appetite. Strength is not any higher, nor is it lower. There are no studies stating increased strength/mass

Q. Whatâs the deal with 2 weeks on/2 weeks off? Does B12 really need to be cycled, and why? 

A. The reason for cycling b-12 is because the effects wear off after awhile from desensitization. You don't need to cycle, but I would recommend it

Q. Does it hurt? 
A. No, not compared to anything else you can inject. Of course it all depends on your pain threshold too

Q. Where do you buy it from? I'm having trouble searching for the Injectables and all I'm finding are the orals. 

A. You can get it at http://www.valleyvet.com/ for about ten bucks for a 250ml bottle. (Search for B-12 or Cyanocobalamin)
Also, SHOT has a friend who can hook you up (but he is not a steroid source!)

Can you stack? Is there a problem with taking it while on a cycle? 

A. There is no problem "stacking" it just make sure to try to cycle on and off every two weeks

B12 can be injected with slin pins, correct? 

A. Yes

----------


## CMB

interesting...

----------


## myl01e

Awesome answered everything I needed to no

----------


## l2elapse

how many got appetite increase?

----------


## RED26

vitamin B12 stimulates the production of acne... so beware those who are prone to it

----------


## RonCarlston

Has anyone ever tried this while on an anavar cycle to see if it helps with the loss of appetite?

----------


## HenryHill

I can't find a good USA source for the injections? 

Is this an intramuscular shot , that one would take just like injecting Test?

----------


## jeffefrijoles

Sorry for the old thread, but how much better is injecting IM as opposed to Sub-Q? I may either recon my HGH with it, or add to test shots. Thoughts? Thanks!

----------


## l2elapse

> Injectable Vitamin B-12 FAQ 
> 
> Q. Does supplementing with non-injectable B-12 give you the same effects? 
> 
> A. To simply answer this question, the answer is no. Your GI tract will destroy more than 90% of vitamin b-12 when you take it orally. When you inject gets absorbed differently.
> 
> Q. Is injectable B-12 legal? 
> 
> A. You may buy it over the net legally, but it is difficult to walk into a pharmacy and pick it up. Here, in North America it is legal. It is also easy to get in Canada
> ...


so youre saying i can walk into a US pharmacy and get injectable B12?

----------

